# To close to the house.



## alleyyooper (Jul 13, 2020)

Coyotes woke me at 12:45 AM July 5th, sounded like just behind my pole barn. Walked out there with a 12ga and # 4 buck but still saw nothing but they presised with there party till I sent 2 loads thru the woods.

Again they woke me at 4:15 AM July 7th in about the same area but stopped when I turned the flood lights on. then 4:05 AM July 9th sounded as if they were traveling along the creek and stopped they yapping when the flood lights went on.

Later in the day I called my friend Eric to see if he wanted to come Saturday to see if we could take out a few since several had sounded like pups. Told me couldn't make it Saturday but could be here at day break Sunday.

True to his word he arrived at 5:15 AM all ready to head out in his mosquito jacket since he knows my place with the creek and woods mosquito breeding grounds.

We discuss how we want to set up, Wind was no problem since none was regusetering on my weather station. Decided we would use two callers and set about 75 yards apart, him up the ridge above the creek in the main woods. Me to the south close to the horse pasture fence where I could see the creek just below Erics stand.

Decided Eric would start the ball with a fawn in distress call then switch after about 15 minutes to the favorite distressed piglet sound. Once he started his piglet sound I would kick mine in and play the same sound.

I should have had a 12 ga with # 4 buck as 5 minutes into the fawn sound started I had two coyote nearly run me over going to Erics caller at full tilt.

Isn't long and I hear a shot, then a lone coyote comes my way stopping to look back as Eric started the hurt pup sounds. The Swift fires and I have a coyote down. Just as the shot sound dies Eric starts the Piglet sound. 
So I turn mine on and let it run the 2 minutes till the silent spot.
I catch a quick glimps of a slinking coyote along the creek, going in the direction of the distressed piglet. It disappears from my view, then I hear Eric shoot again.

Wait a full hour from the start and Eric comes walking down the back fence line to the horse pasture fence sees me and smiles and shows me 2 fingers.

Left the coyotes for me to pick up with the tractor and loader. Said he had a adult female and a juvenile male the first kill. We gather my gear and walk to my coyote a female most likely this years pup full size but you could see by the teeth and foot pads young. Good summer fur on all of them.

We walk back to the house and set down with Coffee for Eric and Tea for me and talk. 
We have not seen each other face to face since the last week of February. 

Said he and Mike have been discussing a group picnic at Mike's place soon.

After the coffee was finished Erice said time to head back home is 7:30 AM and he knows my wife will be awake soon.

Al


----------



## esshup (Jul 13, 2020)

Good hunting and shooting! You mean your wife didn't wake up when the shooting started?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 14, 2020)

She may have but doubt it. If she did she went back to sleep when it stopped.
She does say the Swift is really loud when I am shooting at my back yard range.

Al


----------



## ATpro (Jul 15, 2020)

We have them around here also. On any night you can hear 4 or 5 packs around here from the house. We have depreciation permits which allow us to hunt them at night. We use thermal scope and night vision but you have to be careful and not shoot a deer because for some reason deer will respond to the caller also. You would think deer wouldn't respond to a vole call or a rabbit call but they do. We make special care when using a fawn distress call and only do when daytime calling. We use a lot of coyote vocals to avoid the deer. It's easy to get a depreciation permit for coyotes and hogs, the landowner just has to apply for one and the Fish and Game Department are happy to issue them without question. Any one can hunt under the permit and once we contact the landowners most if not all will apply for the permit to help eradicate the pest. There are 10 or 15 of us that night hunt and now we have folks that call us to help eradicate the pest. We tell them how to get the permit and when they do some of us will help eradicate the pest. Many of them will invite you back to Deer hunt, the contact helps.


----------

